# Antler Hybrid-whitetail, Kingwood, Ebony



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

This slingshot was made from a Whitetail deer antler that on it's own was not of sufficient size or shape to be a slingshot. As such, i have hybridized it with several other woods.

The handle section is made from a kingwood laminate with bamboo accent stripes. The forks are made from solid ebony, pinned with 1/8" brass rods. It was finished with a CA glue finish and taken to a high luster.

It is of fairly large proportions and intended to be held in the right hand. It is an excellent target shooter and shoots just as good as it looks.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow beautie nate that looks fantastic!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks for the show Nathan another beauty


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That is just to nice.


----------



## Bwanasimba (May 4, 2012)

That is a work of art!!!!!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I have held this piece in hand and the pictures are great, but they do not even come close to just how "NICE" it really is. As with most of Nathan's work, it is a "ONE OF A KIND"!

Bill


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

that's slingshot of the month next month in my opinion.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Too cool!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The state of the art. Bravo Nathan, this is something I could only imagine. Wow!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all

The antler slingshots are aways an experience in patience. I spent several weeks before the first cut and another few weeks slowly going through the build. Kinda like growing beans, quick enough to keep your attention but just slow enough to feel like a lesson. Slingshots = Love??


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

No words, Nathan


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Gosh! I just wet my trousers!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

you're a freak


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Patience, knowledge, serious talent. Take them for granted. What really produced this piece is your love and enthusiasm for what you do. 
I don't waste my time polishing the things I make. But if I ever made something like that, I wouldn't be able to stop polishing it.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That is....awesome man! ...
Lost for words...


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I ´d rate as PORN SLINGSHOT


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

The prettier it is, the more you want to "HOLD" it. The more you want to "HOLD" it, the more you want to shoot it. It is ALL relevant.

Bill


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

One of the most beautiful I have seen yet!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Really nice shooter there Nathan, I just got a small piece of king wood that I have divided up and polished... Such a beautiful grain ... On your SS it compliments the antler really well.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Been following some of the threads to nathans works, well ... i´m running out of trousers!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

this poor deer cast away his antler in spring (just in case it wasn´t taken from his cold dead skull) to grow another set to impress his girls. not imagining how much jou would impress us with your work!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

That's ridiculously nice Nathan. Really love the v shaped spacers.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

holy [email protected], how have i missed your posts...


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

what an work of ar
how much would a ss like this go for??


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> This slingshot was made from a Whitetail deer antler that on it's own was not of sufficient size or shape to be a slingshot. As such, i have hybridized it with several other woods.
> 
> The handle section is made from a kingwood laminate with bamboo accent stripes. The forks are made from solid ebony, pinned with 1/8" brass rods. It was finished with a CA glue finish and taken to a high luster.
> 
> It is of fairly large proportions and intended to be held in the right hand. It is an excellent target shooter and shoots just as good as it looks.


what happened to the photos? I wanted a better look at the slingshot in view of casting a vote for SSOTY


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

 picture format is apparently not compatible with my iPhail....
so i cant tell how beautiful it is, but if its anything like your other work Nathan, then it must be stunning!

too bad i cant see it...

cheers, remco


----------

